# What is the best order in which to read these books?



## Jellybean342 (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello folks! I recently obtained a few new books to add to my small collection of Tolkien books. I'm now trying to sort of the best order in which to read them, so that I understand what I'm reading and can keep things straight in my mind. I've come to ask if any of you folks have thoughts on that. The four books I have yet to read are all listed below.
I also have ADHD, so sometimes the excess of similar names confuses me and makes it difficult for me to enjoy what I'm reading. I can also start to feel worn down if the text just runs on and on. So ideas for preventing these issues would also be appreciated. If there's a way I can bounce between sections of books, I think that would help keep my focus.

The books I have to read are:
• The appendices to Lord of the Rings (Not technically a book, but still.)
• The Silmarillion
• The Unfinished Tales of Númenor and Middle Earth
• The Languages of Tolkien's Middle Earth (By Ruth S. Noel)

(Also, on a totally unrelated side note, is there a way I can turn on notifications for this forum, so I get alerted when other posts are made? It notifies me when someone responds to my own posts. Is that all I can do?)

I greatly appreciate the help from all of you!


----------



## d4rk3lf (Dec 23, 2022)

Don't read any of them.... Sigh!
I remember, as a child, every book that was in my reach, I'd read it, even it's far above my undeeeerstanding..
Long story short: You wanna read, or not?
read it, or don't.
Its simple as that.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 23, 2022)

There are a number of options for push notifications. Click or tap your avatar at the top of the page to go to your account, then click "Preferences". The first option in the push notifications list is for new posts in a "watched forum"; check this. Then you can hit the "Watch" button on any individual forum you'd like notifications for, as here:



And you can adjust other notifications according to your interests; you can "follow" different members, and opt to be notified whenever they post.

As for reading recommendations, I'd suggest going through the Appendices first, and reading any section that interests you; you may want to merely skim some. The Tale of Years contains a lot of names, but I wouldn't worry about trying to remember them all.

Then The Silmarillion. Or, if LOTR is your main interest, the sections of Unfinished Tales dealing with the end of the Third Age.

One thing I'm curious about: weren't the Appendices included in your copy of LOTR?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 23, 2022)

I agree with S-eS's reading order recommendation. I took me a few tries to get through _The Silmarillion_. You might try skipping the first few chapters to get to the parts with more drama (I know some Forum members are aghast at my suggestion.) The genealogies at the end will help keep the names straight - lots of names that start the same.


----------



## Jellybean342 (Dec 23, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> There are a number of options for push notifications. Click or tap your avatar at the top of the page to go to your account, then click "Preferences". The first option in the push notifications list is for new posts in a "watched forum"; check this. Then you can hit the "Watch" button on any individual forum you'd like notifications for, as here:
> 
> View attachment 20658
> 
> ...



Ah, that's all very helpful, thank you! And yes, the Appendices are in there. I just haven't read them yet. I started to, but then began to wonder if I ought to read the Silmarillion or something of the sort first, to get some context. However, it sounds like I don't need to!



Starbrow said:


> I agree with S-eS's reading order recommendation. I took me a few tries to get through _The Silmarillion_. You might try skipping the first few chapters to get to the parts with more drama (I know some Forum members are aghast at my suggestion.) The genealogies at the end will help keep the names straight - lots of names that start the same.


Thank you as well! I probably will skip the first few chapters, to start. And then maybe I can jump back to them or skim them as needed.

Also, just a side note, I love that you have a Bible verse attached to your replies. That's really cool.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Dec 24, 2022)

Jellybean342 said:


> • The Languages of Tolkien's Middle Earth (By Ruth S. Noel)


Just note that Noel's book is incredibly out of date, and not highly thought of in the linguistic community.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Dec 24, 2022)

Jellybean342 said:


> Also, just a side note, I love that you have a Bible verse attached to your replies. That's really cool.


TIL that's a thing, never visited the site on desktop before.
Now I'm gonna be anxious to know what others have put there 👀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 24, 2022)

I don't see people's signatures on my phone -- unless I turn it sideways. 😄


----------



## Jellybean342 (Dec 27, 2022)

Tar-Elenion said:


> Just note that Noel's book is incredibly out of date, and not highly thought of in the linguistic community.


Oh! Is there another book that's more updated?


----------



## Elthir (Dec 27, 2022)

Jellybean342 said:


> Oh! Is there another book that's more updated?



Here's a look at various resources from the Elvish Linguistic Fellowship.






Resources for Tolkienian Linguistics







www.elvish.org


----------

